# Curtains for a Hymer



## 117371 (Oct 12, 2008)

my A-class Hymer has rails for a ceiling-to-floor curtain to shut off the rear of the van, but sadly, no curtain!
Anyone know where i can buy one, preferably blue/grey?
Ta


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

we brought our curtains from Dunhelm Mills fully lined Measured the size we needed brought a pair then had them modified by a local seamstress cost cost about £45 altogether that gave us 2 pairs


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*curtains*

I made up a lined curtain for the divider - and indeed a complete set with tie-backs (!) for the whole van - quite simple to do once the measurements were checked - much cheaper than buying ready made.

You are also able to have the colour of your choice. I used Laura Ashley fabric - much to everyone's amusement..... at least it is very good quality.

Sundial


----------



## 117952 (Nov 3, 2008)

i have a full set of blue/grey hymer curtains including the long dividing one and 7 curtains in all and in very good condition i would of kept them but got yhe van reupholstered and they did not suit the colour. e mail me back and we can discuss a price.


----------

